# ما هي الطرق المسيحية والطرق الخاطئة في التربية



## ابن يسوعنا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*الدرس الرابع

ماهي الطرق المسيحية والطرق الخاطئة في التربية 
*كثير من الاسر المسيحية تمارس التربية بالفطرة فتجد بعض الاباء اشداء علي ابنائهم وهؤلاء يشبهون الضباط اللذين يدربون الجنود في الجيش وتجد البعض الاخر يتبعون اساليب رخوة فيعتقدون ان تجاهل السلبيات الخاطئة من الاطفال يعطي نتائج افضل ويتبقي نوعا اخر من التربية وهو الضرب بالعصا رغم هذة الطريقة لها مكان في لاقاموس التربية لكنها ليست الطريقة الصحيحة لكن في بعض الحالات هي الطريقة المثلى 

*ما هي الطريقة الصحيحة التي يمكن استخدامها؟

*_*الطاعة هي بداية التلمذة:-
البيت الذي يتعلم فية الابناء الطاعة يسود فية السلام 
*__*أدب ابنك فيريحك ويعطي نفسك لذات (مثال29-17)
الطاعة لابد من زرعها في قلوب الابناء وينبغي ان يصر الاباء علي طاعة الابناء لهم وهذا يكون منذ الصغر فاذا سمح الاباء للابناء ان يتجاهلوا اوامرهم سيحدث هذا مرارا وتكرارا لانهم عرفوا ما هي نقطة ضعف الاباء وعلى عكس ذلك .بعض الاباء يستسلموا ببساطة والنتيجة يتحول الابناء ليصبحوا علي كرسي القيادة في الاسرة مقاومين اباءهم في اصرار على تنفيذ ارادتهم

وهذة بعض النقاط العملية التي تساعد الاباء على البقاء في قيادة الاسرة 
*__*-اعلم ان الاباء هم دائما المسئولين
*_كاباء وضعنا الرب قادة على ابناءنا لنكون امناء على حياتهم وحالتهم الروحية وسيكون هناك ضرركبير عليهم اذ لم ناخذ هذا الدور بجدية لا ينبغي ان يضعف الابن من عزيمة الاب والام فعندما يتخذ الاباء قرارا ما  لاينبغي ان يكون هناك رجعة فية ولكن هذا لا يعني انة عندما يتقدم اليك ابنك بطلب معقول تتجاهلة حتى تكون عند مبدأك وكلمتك لكن كن متجاوبا مع طلبات ابنك المعقولة ولتكن حازما امام الانانية والنقاش والتذمر .

-احترس  من الحلول الوسط

اذا قبل الاب والام عصيان الطفل اصبحت المجادلات والمناقشات هي الحالة الطبيعية بعد كل طلب يطلبة الابن ويميل الاباء الى التهاون وسينتج ذلك عن تمرد الطفل .

*فشل التلمذة يمكن في خطأ ما في الاباء 

*اذا كانت حالة الابناء هي عناد وحماقة وجدال وعدم احترام واضح للكبار فهذا ليس خطأ الابناء لكن اللوم يقع علي الاباء من سمحوا لان تكون سلوكيات الابناء كذلك فلم يخلق الة الابناء بخطأ في شخصياتهم لكن هذا الخلل اكتسبة الاطفال بعد ذلك ونفس هذا الامر مع الاطفال المهزبين المطيعين ويتحلون بصفات الاحترام والادب .
هم ايضا لم يولدوا كذلك فهذة الصفات قد زرعت فيهم ولم يتوارثونها في جيناتهم .
انة امر حقيقيان كل طفل ولد بميول تختلف عن الاخر فالبعض لهم ارادة قوية والبعض الاخر يحبون التواجد خارج البيت والمغامرة اكثر من غيرهم وهناك ايضا من يترددون في اتخاذ القرارات ويعانوا من الانطوائية ولابد ان يدرك الاباء شخصية ابنائهم ويساعدوهم ان يخرجوا الصالح منها وفي نفس الوقت يساعدوهم كيف يتحكموا في السئ منها .
ورغم ان البعض يلقون اللوم علي المجتمع والتليفزيون ونظام التعليم او الكنائس التي يذهبوا اليها لكن المؤسف ان نقول ان سلطة الاباء تلاشت وذلك لانهم لم يقوموا بدورهم لكن اعلم ان الشخص الوحيد الذي وكلة الله علي تربية الطفل هو ابوة وامة .


*هناك بعض الامور التي يتجنبها الاباء ليكونوا لهم تأثير قويا على ابنائهم 
*_تجنب عدم الحزم
_كسر جوني الصغير الفازة بسبب تعدي القاعدة التي وضعها ابواة والتي تقول لا للعب الكرة في البيت!_* والسؤال الان هل هذة اول مرة يتعدى جوني قاعدة ما؟ 
*_اذ لم تكن هذة اول مرة يتعدى جوني الاوامر فمعنى ذلك ان الابوان تجاهلا هذا التعدي عندما وقع قبل ذلك ؟
الدرس المفيد هنا ان عجز الاباء عن الحزم سيجعل القواعد التي يضعونها ما هي الا وسائل تحكمية وهذا سيؤدي بدورة الي صراع بين الابن والوالدين 
*- العجز عن التحكم في الغضب
*اذا شتم جوني الصغير لانة كسر الفازة او اذا سبة ابواة بانة غبي او معتوة او مهمل ستضيع بذلك كل فرص لتوجية سلوكة فلن يستمع لكلمات التوجية لان كلمات الشتيمة ستكون ملآت اذنية حتى بعد ان يهدأ الوالدين ونفس الامر صحيح مع الافعال الجسدية فاذا ضرب جوني الصغير او صفع فلن يكون هناك مجال لتوجية سلوكة وذلك لان السلوكيات تؤثر علي التلمذة الغير مستحبة ولان الغضب لا يترك اية تاثيرا

*-عدم الرغبة في مواجهة السلوكيات الخاطئة 
*اذا كرر جوني لعب الكرة في البيت وتصادف ذلك مع عدم وفاء الوالدين باخذ جوني الى النادي فقد قرروا كاباء تجاهل امر عدم طاعة جوني لهما بلعب الكرة في البيت فاذا اراد جوني ان يلعب الكرة مرة اخرى ذاخل البيت لن يكون هناك ما يمنعة وسيكون جوابة على والداة اذا واجهاة بانة كان ان عندما فعل ذلك مسبقا وهذا سيجعل الوالدان يتهاونا في تنفيذ ما تنص علية القاعدة 
*الرد بالنفي دائما 
*كثيرا ما يسرع الابوان بالرد بالنفي وهذا لا يشجع الابناء على السؤال مرة اخرى فيفعلوا ما يروق لهم دون استشارتهم جوني يجب ان يلعب الكرة داخل البيت وهو لا يعلم ان ذلك ممنوع فبدلا منان يأخذ كورتة ويكسر القاعدة يذهب وياخذ كورتة المصنوعة من قماش ويسأل ابواة اذا كان بامكانة ان يلعب بها في غرفة المعيشة فيوافق الاب ثم يقترح الابن ان يلعب بها في الطرقة حيث لا يوجد هناك فازات ليكسرها بهذة الطريقة يتحقق التواصل  بين الاباء والابناء .
_*عدم التمسك بالتلمذة الكتابية 

*_تمتلئ الارفف التي في بيوتنا بالعديد من الكتب عن مساعدة النفس وغيرها عن كيفية فعل العديد من الامور وايضا كتب عن الابوة والامومة ولدينا الكثير من المقالات عن الاكتشافات الحديثة في كيف نصبح اباء مؤثرين باقل جهد واقل وقت رغم ذلكنحن بحاجة الى قيادة الهية والا ستفشل كل محاولاتنا ان لم يبني الرب البيت فباطلا تعب البناؤون ان لم يحفظ الرب المدينة فباطلا يسهر الحراس(مز 127 -1)

الي اللقاء في الجزء الثاني 
من الدرس الرابع 
هل نجاح التربية يمكن في استخدام الضرب ؟
​ 
​
​


----------



## kalimooo (19 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> ​



شكرا للكلمات المتحركة 
شكرا للمشاركة الرائعة 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*موضوع جميل و مفيد

متابع يا باشا*​


----------



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع قيم وحلو وذو فائدة مثمرة لو حد أصغى إليه وحاول تطبيقه تطبيقاً سليماً
أشكرك على تعبك الحلو لأجل سعادة كل أسره مع ابنائها، كن معافي
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> *موضوع جميل و مفيد
> 
> متابع يا باشا*​


*شكرا للمتابعة 
نورت الموضوع بالمشاركة 
شكرا لمرورك العطر 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> موضوع قيم وحلو وذو فائدة مثمرة لو حد أصغى إليه وحاول تطبيقه تطبيقاً سليماً
> أشكرك على تعبك الحلو لأجل سعادة كل أسره مع ابنائها، كن معافي
> ​


القيم هو تواجد حضرتك بالموضوع 
ومشاركتك الغالية بة 
الرب يباركك 
نورت الموضوع 
​


----------



## AdmanTios (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*موضوع مُتميز أخي الغالي
سلمت يمينك و دامت خدمتك

لهذا قد أحثنا المُعلم " بولس " الرسول
في رسالتُه إلي أهل تيموثاؤس علي
التعليم و التقويم و التأديب الذي في البر
لكي ما يكون " إبن " الله الأنسان كاملاً
مُتمتع و متأهب لكل عمل صالح دوماً .

موضوع قيم جداً ........ خالص الشكر
للدعوة بالمُشاركة و نوال بركة العمل .
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *موضوع مُتميز أخي الغالي
> سلمت يمينك و دامت خدمتك
> 
> لهذا قد أحثنا المُعلم " بولس " الرسول
> ...


الرب يباركك 
شكرا للمشاركة الغالية والاكثر من رائعة 
ولتدعيمك بالاية الكتابية 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*رمسيس موضوعك رائع ومهم جدا
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك 
ودايما تمتعنا بمواضيعك الجميلة 
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (19 ديسمبر 2013)

رائع أستاذى .... ومتابع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *رمسيس موضوعك رائع ومهم جدا
> ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك
> ودايما تمتعنا بمواضيعك الجميلة
> *


_*الرب يباركك
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا للمشاركة 
*_


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> رائع أستاذى .... ومتابع


*الرب يباركك
نورت الموضوع بالمشاركة الغالية 
شكرا للمرور 
*


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2013)

الرب يبارك مجهودك الرائع جدا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> الرب يبارك مجهودك الرائع جدا


*الرب يبارك استاذي الغالي 
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية 
*


----------



## mary naeem (19 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع معيك جدا خصوصا للاباء الجداد
شكرا اخي الغالي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا للمشاركة اختي ماري 
نورتي الموضوع بمرورك الكريم


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*موضوع رائع ومثمر ومفيد جداً*
* شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز الطيب*
* تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *
*الرائعة والمباركة دائماً والرب يعوض تعب محبتك في خدمة أبونا السماوي لمجده العظيم. *​*ربنا يفرح قلبك بتحقيق أمنياتك في ذكرى الميلاد العظيم لربنا يسوع المسيح *​*وللسنه الجديدة ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*
*دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​ 

*وكل عام وأنت والعائلة الكريمة وأحبائك *
* بألف خير وفرح وسلام...آمين*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> *موضوع رائع ومثمر ومفيد جداً*
> * شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز الطيب*
> * تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *
> *الرائعة والمباركة دائماً والرب يعوض تعب محبتك في خدمة أبونا السماوي لمجده العظيم. *​*ربنا يفرح قلبك بتحقيق أمنياتك في ذكرى الميلاد العظيم لربنا يسوع المسيح *​*وللسنه الجديدة ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *
> ...


الرب يباركك يا استاذي الغالي 
ويفرحك دايما فرح سماوي 
كما اسعدتني بمشاركتك الغالية التي اضافت 
لموضوعي رونقا من الجمال البهي السطوع 
وكل عام وانتا سعيد تحت مظلة رب المجد ويهبك 
من مواهب الروح القدس 
امين
نورت الموضوع 
شكرا لمشاركتك الغالية 
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

ميرسى لتعب محبتك موضوع مهم جدا 
لكل بيت مسيحى وخصوصا فى تربية الاولاد
ربنا يباركك رمسيس


----------



## روزا فكري (19 ديسمبر 2013)

دايما يارمسيس بتمتعنا بمواضيعك
المهمه والمفيده
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bent el noor (19 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل ومفيد وشيق جداا للمتابعه 
ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك ومشاركتك المعلومات والطرق السليمة  للحياه المسيحية السليمة 
ميرسي كتير استاذ رمسيس 
متابعه للباقى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 ديسمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> ميرسى لتعب محبتك موضوع مهم جدا
> لكل بيت مسيحى وخصوصا فى تربية الاولاد
> ربنا يباركك رمسيس


الرب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك 
شكرا لمرورك الكريم
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> دايما يارمسيس بتمتعنا بمواضيعك
> المهمه والمفيده
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*الرب يباركك
شكرا علي المشاركة الغالية 
نورتي الموضوع
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 ديسمبر 2013)

bent el noor قال:


> موضوع جميل ومفيد وشيق جداا للمتابعه
> ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك ومشاركتك المعلومات والطرق السليمة  للحياه المسيحية السليمة
> ميرسي كتير استاذ رمسيس
> متابعه للباقى


اولا شكرا لمتابعتك للموضوع 
وثانيا شرا للمشاركة الغالية 
الي نورت موضوعي
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 ديسمبر 2013)

كالعاده يارمسيس
مواضيع مهمة ومفيده جدا
تسلم ايديك
ومنتظرة الجزء التاني
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كالعاده يارمسيس
> مواضيع مهمة ومفيده جدا
> تسلم ايديك
> ومنتظرة الجزء التاني
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*الرب يباركك
شكرا للمشاركة الغالية 
نورتي الموضوع 
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 ديسمبر 2013)

درس يوزن بالذهب يهم جميع الاسر
الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 ديسمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> درس يوزن بالذهب يهم جميع الاسر
> الرب يباركك


شكرا يا استاذي للمشاركة في الموضوع 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

